

Andrew 'weev' Auernheimer sentenced to 41 months - rdl
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/18/4118484/andrew-weev-auernheimer-sentenced-att-ipad-hack

======
rdl
"I HOPE THEY GIVE ME THE MAXIMUM, SO PEOPLE WILL RISE UP AND STORM THE DECKS."
does not seem to be a winning strategy in federal court.

